

How do I tell Git to ignore “.gitignore”? [2009] - jsnk
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/767147/how-do-i-tell-git-to-ignore-gitignore/767213#767213

======
Rodrigo_Thauby
Why is this on HN?!?

~~~
Dylan16807
Good question. 'with .gitignore' is not a complex or interesting answer, even
if they go on a tangent about alternatives.

